# ath9k/hostapd not able to set ESSID? (SOLVED)

## Akaihiryuu

I am setting up my new server as an access point.  This is the wireless it has:

```
08:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

I am using the ath9k driver.  In everything but access point mode, it works fine...I am able to scan, associate, etc.  So I set up hostapd for it to be an access point.  Thus far, I only have one entry in hostapd.conf (interface=wlan0), and the rest of the stuff in /etc/conf.d/net.  I am going to be adding more to hostapd.conf later.  Right now, I want a basic minimum test setup to verify it works before I put this thing in charge of my network (replacing my 7 year old server).

```
config_br0="null"

modules_eth0="!ifplugd"

modules_wlan0="!ifplugd"

bridge_br0="eth0 wlan0"

dhcpcd_eth1="-C resolv.conf -C ntp.conf -C yp.conf"

mode_wlan0="master"

channel_wlan0="11"

essid_wlan0="test"
```

Right now config_br0 is a placeholder, as is the essid, because I have another server that is still acting as the access point for my network.  I will be putting the real IP address for br0 and the real ESSID in once everything is working.  Right now I want everything just plain and unencrypted for testing purposes.  The problem is, hostapd doesn't seem to be able to set the ESSID once the card is in master mode.

```
triforce net # /etc/init.d/hostapd start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Caching network module dependencies

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.

Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.

 *   wlan0 does not support setting SSID to "test"

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start hostapd as net.wlan0 would not start
```

I have to be doing something wrong here, but I can't imagine what.Last edited by Akaihiryuu on Sat Feb 11, 2012 10:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Akaihiryuu

Ok, now I've got another serious issue.  I decided to try wpa_supplicant instead (since iwconfig apparently doesn't work with mac80211), and now it's got something horribly messed up...I can't even add wlan0 to my bridge anymore.

```
triforce hostapd # brctl addif br0 wlan0

can't add wlan0 to bridge br0: Operation not supported
```

----------

## wizulis

Judging by this:

http://www.su-root.eu/computing/turn-your-linux-computer-in-a-wireless-access-point-using-hostapd

for ath9k driver you need  to do some extra work, as it does not let you just enter Master mode. 

```
Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : 
```

I believe that this error is the because of this.

----------

## Akaihiryuu

I figured out the problem.  The RC scripts were trying to use iwconfig, when it has to be done by hostapd.

Adding modules_wlan0="!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant" to my /etc/conf.d/net resolved it.

----------

